# Asus Motherboard SATA Hard Drive Problem PLEASE HELP



## phlegethon (May 23, 2005)

Hi everyone, 
I am building a system with Asus P4P800 SE motherboard0 (BIOS version 1007). 

I bought 2 internal Maxtor 200Gb SATA Hard Drives as data drives, the OS(WinXP with SP1 + SP2) is installed on a Maxtor 160Gb IDE drive (internal), so the 2 SATA drives are NOT bootable drives, and NO raid. 

The problem started after I connected the 2 new SATA HDs to the 2 SATA ports on P4P800 SE, the system cannot detect them and OS cannot be booted... the computer just freezes as soon as I turn the power on, I cannot even get into the BIOS setting, I have to unplug the power cord to restart each time... :sad:

Then I found out that if I disconnect one of the SATA HDs, the system can boot properly and the connected SATA HD can be detected, I am able to get into BIOS. But the problem comes back as soon as I connect the second SATA HD back onto P4P800 SE. 

I tried to swap the power and SATA cables around between the 2 HDs, but the problem remains... :sad:

And the strange saga continues with if I disable the "Quick Boot" in the BIOS (version 1007) setting, both of the HDs can be detected and the system will boot fine but with a much longer time (around 40-50 seconds) before it gets to the windows logo. 


Can someone tell me what is causing the problem? I am completely out of ideas. 

and how can I fix it? Could it be a hardware problem? or perhaps something wrong with the partition? I created 2 partitions on one of the SATA HDs during the Windows blue screen Installation stage. 

Hope someone can help me out here. 

Thank you all in advances. 

M Corbett


----------



## PDonahoe (Feb 4, 2005)

This is a common problem with this motherboard and the new Maxtor SATA hard drive; they are not compatible. There has been a lot of discussion on this forum about this, and there doesn't seem to be any fix for it. I've been unable to get a response from either Asus or Maxtor regarding this problem. The Maxtors will work on a Promise controller, but not the ICH5R controller.


----------



## phlegethon (May 23, 2005)

Hi PDonahoe, 
Thanks for the reply, I really appreciated your help. 

If it is a common problem with P4P800 SE, how come the motherboard can detect 1 of the new Maxtor Hard drives that I got? and the two HDs are absolutely identical.


----------



## PDonahoe (Feb 4, 2005)

Sorry, after re-reading my response to you, I can see that I wasn't very clear.

The incompatibility appears to be with Maxtor SATA drives that are installed on the ICH5R SATA ports. This would be consistent with what you are reporting: on an IDE port all is well, but when you place one on a SATA port, it freezes up.

It has been conjectured on this forum, but not proven, that it is the NCQ (Native Command Queing) feature of the newer Maxtors that is causing the problem. Asus has stated that the ICH5R does not support NCQ, but not supporting it is different than it freezing up your computer.


----------



## phlegethon (May 23, 2005)

Cheers for the update. 

I have 3 Hard drives installed - 1 IDE for the OS, and 2 identical SATA HDs, the Asus can detect the IDE drive and one of the SATA HDs without a problem, but not the "second" SATA drive. 

I am just puzzled, if the motherboard cannot support NCQ, then how can it detect one SATA HD but not the other one?? 

Thanks you very much for your help so far. 

M Corbett


----------



## PDonahoe (Feb 4, 2005)

Thanks for the clarification -- I thought it was not recognizing either of your SATA drives.

Hmmm...this is a different twist on matters, and I am stumped. You are the first one to report a successful recognition of a Maxtor NCQ SATA drive connected to an ICH5R controller. 

Maybe you have a different problem --

Could one of the other experts on the forum help out here?

.... I just had another thought, so I added this addendum.

I remember everytime I connected or disconnected a HDD, the boot order would change, as well as numerous other settings in the BIOS. I had to reset them every time I made a HDD change. Have you done this? Also, be sure that your SATA's are set to IDE mode in the Bios, not Raid.


----------



## phlegethon (May 23, 2005)

I have checked the boot order in BIOS setting - 

1. Floppy
2. IDE (the OS drive) 
3. DVD rom
4. SATA HD "01"

There is no raid, and the HD modes are correct. 

I cannot really check the BIOS setting after I have connected the second SATA HD, as I mentioned before, the system just freezes and I cannot even get into BIOS...... 

Could this be a HD problem? caused by physical damage?? 

if so, the strange thing is that the problematic HD can be detected if I disable "Quick boot" in BIOS. 

I hope that there is an answer for it.... 

and would a PCI SATA controller help in this case? 

Cheers.


----------



## phlegethon (May 23, 2005)

I think the problem starts before the system gets to the boot order stage. It begins at the very start, ram scan and hardware detections.


----------



## PDonahoe (Feb 4, 2005)

Try doing a search on this form with keywords Maxtor, SATA, NCQ and browse through some of the threads. You will see there has been a lot of discussion (and frustrations) with the kind of problem you are reporting. Perhaps you will get an idea or some clues to help you.

And please let us know if you successfully solve your problem!


----------



## phlegethon (May 23, 2005)

Cheers, PDonahoe
I am going to get a SATA PCI controller, hope it will fix the problem. 
Which brand do you suggest?


----------



## phlegethon (May 23, 2005)

I bought a Maxtor / Promise Controller, 
Now the problematic SATA drive can be detected but it takes about 1 minute! 

I d like to find out that if it is caused by the SATA HD (probably broken??). 

It would be really appreciated if someone could help me out here. 

Thanks.


----------



## koffie (Jun 22, 2005)

*P4P800 Maxtor NCQ SATA problem confirmed*

Dear Phlegethon, 

Can't help you out, i'm afraid, but I can confirm your story. :sayno: 

I have an Asus P4P800 as well, running XPpro-SP2 from a Maxtor SATA 80GB diamondthingy plus 9 (non NCQ) (, and I have a regular fujitsu IDE disk as well, which turned out to be irrelevant). All's fine. Then I bought this Maxtor 300GB diamondsomething 10 with NCQ, thinking it would fit nicely on the second SATA connector assuming compatibility. It fit allright, but no boot..., no BIOS access, no nothing.  
If I unplug my non NCQ OS SATA drive, I do get BIOS access and recognition of the 300GB drive! But no OS to boot to, of course. I'm going to ask my supplier if I may exchange it for a Maxtor 300GB non NCQ diamond plus 9. But since it is not broken, I'm not certain that he will allow that. 

Thanks Maxtor for being so stupid :4-thatsba 

best of luck to you 
Koffie


----------



## koffie (Jun 22, 2005)

*Did anyone try to flash the 1021-3 beta?*

Hi there, 

I contacted Maxtor with the following question:

Why is there no info on the incompatibility issue of the dimaondmax 10 with NCQ with the ICH5 southbridge? It is all over the internet. I have bought a 300GB Diamondmax10 for use with my ASUS P4P800 Deluxe motherboard. The PC will not even pass the boot sequence, I cannot even enter the BIOS.​
They answered:

_Please update the BIOS to the latest version that should slove this problem, check the ASUS website for the latest update.
If you have any questions please don't hesitate to contact us.
Kind Regards,

Eric Zheng
Technical Support Team, Maxtor Ireland Ltd.​_
So, did anyone try the latest BIOS 1021_3 beta yet? Did it resolve anything with the diamondmax 10?

PS. downloaded by ftp from 

ftp.asuscom.de/pub/ASUSCOM/BIOS/Socket_478/INTEL_Chipset/i865pe/P4P800/

At least this ftp site is accessible. Zjeesus, does their web site suck or what?

regards
Koffie


----------



## sapper339 (Jun 26, 2005)

Try backing up your data and re-installing your os if installing windows xp pro boot from cdrom and press f6 key to install third party drivers then select drivers from a via sata raid driver floppy disk this wiil ensure that the sata hd is seen by the os. you can then choose which hd you want to install the os to


----------



## mjckjc (Jun 27, 2005)

*Asus Motherboard SATA Hard Drive Problem*

I also have a P4P800 Deluxe with a Maxtor ATA drive 60Gb for Windows, etc. And a 300gb Maxtor DiamondMax 10 SATA drive. My board will not recognize the SATA hd in the BIOS or Windows. I was using the 1019 Bios then I went to the Beta Version 1021. Still the same problem. I called Maxtor and was told there are no known problems with this board and the SATA drive. Was told to run powermax to see if drive was OK. I told them I have already done that when the drive can be detected and everything passed. I was told to run it again. Then call them back? 

Was also told by Maxtor to reinstall Windows and install Raid drivers (f6) I told him I am not running Raid, he said it does not matter because the drive needs those drivers for it to be recognized. I told him if that was true why does my Bios see the drive after doing the following.

What I did was unplug the SATA drive and power connector, then booted up, then shut down and reconnect the SATA drive and the Bios and Windows will see the drive. I can restart and use the drive great numerous times, then the next day or so when I go to use the computer again the SATA drive acts up again. I only use this computer for VE. After reading some post here I might go the PCI SATA board route?

Win XP Pro SP 2
P IV 3.2C
1 Gb Ram
480 Watt Thermaltake PS


----------



## Monbart (Jun 14, 2005)

I had the exact same problems. I managed to install windows XP on my Maxtor Diamond MAX 10 SATA drive with no problems. But within a week my computer started having major issues with the drive. Im pretty sure that after a while the computer started messing up the data on the drive. It got worse and worse until the drive was useless. Swapping the SATA plugs over sometimes worked (unplugging from SATA1 and plugging into SATA2) but after a while it didnt work anymore. I tried pretty much everything (reinstalls, driver updates, BIOS updates) to make it work but it all turned out to be the ICH5R chipset (Intel SATA/RAID controller). I can tell you all now that you CAN NOT use a SATA drive with NCQ on this controller. Im now running a MAXTOR DiamondMAX 10 IDE drive now and it works fine!

The only advice I can give to you all is until such times as ASUS wake up and release a BIOS or fix that solves this problem STAY AWAY FROM SATA WITH NCQ!

I will keep trying in the future however as I have a now useless 200gig SATA drive. If I find anything out I will post a new thread.

Regards

Monbart


----------



## PDonahoe (Feb 4, 2005)

Monbart said:


> I will keep trying in the future however as I have a now useless 200gig SATA drive. If I find anything out I will post a new thread.


Monbart,

You could put that Maxtor SATA on your Promise Controller and it will work. Maybe not your original intention, but at least you might find some use for it there.

Pete


----------



## poisondwarf (Oct 14, 2005)

*Diamond Max Problems, Nforce Chipset and strange solution*

I don't know whether this solution is relevant to the discussions posted in this thread but I had real problems getting Diamond Max 9 and 10 recognized when booting up a newly built machine on an Asus A8N SLi Premium. After doing all the things that I've read discussed here, with no success, I booted the system up using a WDC drive. then , while the system was running, I connected the Diamond Max to their SATA connectors (non-raid). The system detected them and has continued to do so since then.

I've know idea why it did this and no doubt it might be a somewhat risky thing to do. Has anyone else done this with similar results?


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

Sounds like the IAAR and/or INF needs to be updated along with the latest bios....I am running both the DiamondMax 9 and 10 series HD's on the ICH5R without any issues AND I have a DiamondMax 9 on the Promise. Now to be fair the mobo is different, I have the P4C800-E Del, however the ICH5R is the same, thus it should work. I have one DM 10 as the boot drive....ncq does not give any issues and I would surmise it is disabled since niether mobo supports it, and only the DM 10 has ncq, the DM 9 does not. I recently added a DM 10 to a system with the same mobo as my own which only had an IDE HD as the boot drive, the DM 10 was recognized in the bios and I used Maxtor's Maxblast to format and partition it, it is now (DM 10) used as storage. I would suggest reviewing your bios settings carefully, updating what I mentioned earlier and make sure your psu's can handle the additional load, and seperate the rails they are on...these drives are power hungry and can also run hotter than old IDE drives, I'd be curious to know why only the P4PXX mobo's seem to be affected.


----------

